# Gesshin 400 and 4000 BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Nov 8, 2011)

Gesshin 400 and 4000 Grit Stones are BACK IN STOCK!!! Sorry to all of you who have been waiting. The 2000 Grit stones are still being made, but will hopefully be done soon.

You can find them here:
Gesshin Toishi


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't recall how long I've had a Gesshin 400x (maybe 8 months?) but I do know that it hasn't left my bucket since it's arrival. I hate most coarse stones but I'm sold on this stone, it's a must have.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 9, 2011)

agreed


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

How would you compare or fit this in with the Beston 500?

k.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

are you asking me or other people?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I saw Dave's comment immediately before, so I was thinking of him, but I am sure you have used both stones. All opines welcome.

k.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2011)

well, i can leave this for other people for now and i can chime in later if you're still interested... sound good?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

That's fine. I love the 4000k gesshin, and it is one of my favorite stones, but I don't use the coarser stones as much. However, I will likely be thinning some blades in the next couple months and I am curious.

k.


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 9, 2011)

The Gesshin 400 cuts faster, feels smoother, and leaves a better finish than the Beston 500.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> How would you compare or fit this in with the Beston 500?
> 
> k.




The Beston wears slower than the Gesshin by a good bit but it doesn't cut as fast as the Gesshin does. Even though the Gesshin wears pretty fast it's not too fast because it cuts faster than it wears. I find that if I lap it frequently the dishing isn't a concern for me.

Since I've got the Gesshin 400x I've had days where I thought I'd be saying goodbye to the Beston 500x since it does some things (like flattening blade roads) a lot better but then I come across a knife (like a Hiro AS) that asks me to grab the Beston. I seem to go back and forth but I'd give a nod to the Gesshin as getting more work from me. I also keep a pink brick 220x (emergency use only) & Chosera 400x in the bucket as well but I can honestly say that the Chosera hasn't been used but for one time only since I've got the Gesshin. I still use the 220x here & there as needed.

I need an assortment of coarse stones but the Gesshin 400x could be the only one that most people probably would ever need. Even if you already have a Beston I'm pretty sure that adding a Gesshin in won't be a disappointment. Plus it feels pretty good too.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

danke.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 9, 2011)

again, i agree with dave. most people would find that the gesshin might be the better choice for their only coarse stone. now that ive been doing sharpening for a lot of people, i found that having both is a necessity. i agree with the hiro working better on the beston. i haven't tried any coarse stone so my opinions are based only on these two. maybe a pink brink could be in the cards for me soon. anyway, ive had one beston and its got maybe 1/4 life left. it doesn't dish much at all but since ive gotten the gesshin, it doesn't see as much work as it used to and when it does, it has more of a repair role. the gesshin for me acts more as a refining coarse stone if that makes sense. it can (and does) set bevels for me but because i like it so much, i want it to last longer so for that i use the beston.

also i would like to add that the gesshin 400 and 4k are the best combo ive found to date. i have gone the route of only 2 stones these days and i haven't found a better combo. the beston and rika do okay and some knives do well with it (mac superior and hiro AS come to mind) but all my personal knives get the gesshin lineup. if you already have a 4k, i would fully recommend picking yourself up a 400. dont forget to tell us what you think


----------



## MWhtrader (Nov 10, 2011)

i am really interested in getting a set of these, are you using the 4k right after the 400 ? the 400- 4k jump work in this gesshin line ?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 10, 2011)

personally i go 400, 2k, 4k

but i have all kinds of lineups depending on what i'm doing


----------



## welshstar (Nov 10, 2011)

Jon

Please dont be offended by this question, its asked purely out of curiousty not malice

Why is your 4K stone so expensive compared to the 5K


Alan


----------



## JBroida (Nov 10, 2011)

they are very different stones (and made by different people)... the 5k is a splash and go stone... its not the fastest cutter, but it is the best stone i have in my lineup for cleaning up an edge (reducing the burr/ removing the wire edge). The 4k is a different beast all together... its fast, agressive, has great feedback, and leaves a nice edge. It can be a bit more difficult to get a super clean edge off of the 4k (just off of the stone... not including felt, cork, newspaper, etc) because of how fast it cuts.

I also have a 6k that is splash and go... its much faster than the 5k, so i use that sometimes to finish.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 10, 2011)

i do go straight from the 400 to 4k and ive given a lot of thought to picking up a 2k but im worried that adding a third stone will take away some of that toothiness that i like in a pro setting and make the edge too refined for what im trying to do. there are plenty of times that i incorporate other stones between and after those two but for the most part, i just stick with a two stone setup. my yanagi gets the kitayama finish though


----------

